# Two Recent Finds (Before and After)



## slugplate (Jan 8, 2020)

Here are two 20s soda bottles that I dug recently. They've been sitting in the ground for over 90 years. They do come out dirty and with some light staining. What you see in pic 2 is what I use to clean them. First off, I clean them out with water first to check what's inside, stains, rust, lime scale, etc. Then I choose my supplies. I have to tell you, 90% of the time all I need is in that picture. The copper I use to take out certain interior stains and adding soap and water in it. I then merely shake the bottle moderately until I see the stain has been removed. If this doesn't do it, then I'll go to CLR. However, this is for me the cheapest, most efficacious way of cleaning bottles by hand. Of course they will never look tumbled, but this is kind of the look I like.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks great! I found another way to clean bottles this morning, and I might make a YouTube video about it. How much did it cost you to get that copper? Do you have to use the whole cup?


----------



## slugplate (Jan 8, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Looks great! I found another way to clean bottles this morning, and I might make a YouTube video about it. How much did it cost you to get that copper? Do you have to use the whole cup?


I simple cut old copper wire into pieces. Time consuming, but well worth saving the money. As a matter of fact, I have two 4' strands in the shed I have to strip and cut... thanks for reminding me.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 8, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Looks great! I found another way to clean bottles this morning, and I might make a YouTube video about it. How much did it cost you to get that copper? Do you have to use the whole cup?


No, for beer bottles and soda bottles, I use about 3/4s of them.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jan 8, 2020)

I should try cut copper and CLR. A lot of my stuff is stained due to proximity to the ocean. I've tried vinegar and baking soda, and that works ok, but it's hard to do large batches when it's winter. Probably gonna try filling a crapola bottle or 2 with Draino, as I've heard that works wonders. Any experience with that?


----------



## slugplate (Jan 8, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> I should try cut copper and CLR. A lot of my stuff is stained due to proximity to the ocean. I've tried vinegar and baking soda, and that works ok, but it's hard to do large batches when it's winter. Probably gonna try filling a crapola bottle or 2 with Draino, as I've heard that works wonders. Any experience with that?
> [/QUOTE
> Haven't tried it, Draino is a bit too sketchy for me due to its lye content. However, I'm sure if you take good safety precautions, it'll do a fine job.


 Also, that square bottle you think is a liquor is actually a horseradish or condiment jar. Also referred to as pickle jars.


----------



## Brewster113 (Jan 8, 2020)

Gonna give this a try, I wonder if copper bbs would work, out west one of the wineries were selling them for cleaning wine bottle stains. 
Bruce


----------



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

Brewster113 said:


> Gonna give this a try, I wonder if copper bbs would work, out west one of the wineries were selling them for cleaning wine bottle stains.
> Bruce


Copper BBs are okay, but they are smooth and provide less surface area contact - I tried it and it didn't come out as well as using cut copper wire.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> I should try cut copper and CLR. A lot of my stuff is stained due to proximity to the ocean. I've tried vinegar and baking soda, and that works ok, but it's hard to do large batches when it's winter. Probably gonna try filling a crapola bottle or 2 with Draino, as I've heard that works wonders. Any experience with that?


For sure. Just watch out you don't splash it your eyes. Since I do all of my bottles by hand I'm reticent about using stronger cleaners. But I've heard soaking them in CLR is good too.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 24, 2020)

Your bottles came out great. I'd also like to recommend using rice to shake and clean the insides of bottles. Because of how it's made, the rice can get into all the small areas where the dirt might be stuck. And it's inexpensive too.


----------

